# Cotton Eye question



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

Did a little searching around and can't seem to find the answer to my question. This morning I noticed my one molly has what appears to be cotton eye. My question is, is everyone else that was in the tank with her at risk? Does the entire tank need treated or just her? She seems fine otherwise, eating, breathing and swimming like normal. Thanks for any input!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fish Eye Disorders
I saw the meds for what I think is your fishes infection to be formulin and malachilite green.Those are the ingredients of Kordon Rid Ich Plus.The link above may better help you diagnose if it is something different.Good luck.


----------



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you Coral! Will check that link out right away!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Depending what other fish you have ,mollies really appreciate some salt in water(1 tablespoon per 5g I think),but not all fish will tolerate it.


----------

